# Pin Nailer Deals in Canada



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good deal on Pin Nailers


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i got same deal out here in illinois at H D store last year


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You won't regret the pinner if you choose it, Deb!! 

For the first 6 months I had mine I ran it off of a 7 gallon air tank. With those tiny pins you can shoot a lot of them on one tank so even other people without a compressor may find use of one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahaha they can just blow on the hose  hahahahaha

========



BigJimAK said:


> You won't regret the pinner if you choose it, Deb!!
> 
> For the first 6 months I had mine I ran it off of a 7 gallon air tank. With those tiny pins you can shoot a lot of them on one tank so even other people without a compressor may find use of one.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is prolly a better deal with shippin, Freeman 23 Gauge, 1” Micro Pinner


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

These pinner's are one of those tools that you just really can't appreciate until you have one. At 40-60 bucks, definitely a good shop investment if you have a air source. Like Jim's states above, even a portable air tank will supply a more than adequate air.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have both size pinners. I bought the PC 23G pinner at a wood show last year for $49.00. The 18G is a Craftex model from Busy Bee, and it works fine. First time I used one of these I instantly fell in love with it. The spouse really likes the 23G one for scroll saw work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

You may want to pickup a hand stapler/pin nail for your spouse no air needed, Xmax is coming 

http://www.amazon.com/Arrow-Fastene...f=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1283527177&sr=1-27

"Product Description
PowerShot Heavy Duty Staple & Nail Gun, Forward Action Design Makes Tool Easy To Use, Fires 1/4" Through 9/16" Heavy Duty Narrow Crown Staples & *9/16" PowerShot Brad Nails*, Uses PowerShot Staples, Master Mechanic #4 Heavy Duty & Stainless Steel Staples & Arrow T-50 Staples. "
======



CanuckGal said:


> I have both size pinners. I bought the PC 23G pinner at a wood show last year for $49.00. The 18G is a Craftex model from Busy Bee, and it works fine. First time I used one of these I instantly fell in love with it. The spouse really likes the 23G one for scroll saw work.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice idea BJ! Thanks!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

We had these available at Lidl this week. LIDL
Kns149 is around 26USD. They come in a blow moulded case with a bottle of oil, an intial stock of nails and staples in various lengths and safety glasses.
The toolshop down the road had an identical one with different branding and minus the safety glasses and staples for 3x the price.
Lidl's accessory nail and staple prices were half, as well. 

Not had one before. Anything I should watch out for?

I thought I'd missed the compressors, as when I initially went, 10mins after they'd opened, they appeared to have sold out in the first 10mins. I was back there an hour later, just in time to see two final ones being lugged up to the display and grabbed one. Although branded as Parkside, Lidl's house brand, they are both imported by Einhell, who have a depot near Zagreb and stock parts.

Cheers

Peter


----------

